# Sanyo Eneloop Charger MQR06 Individual Cell Charging?



## mrichardson2 (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

I've been reading some older threads about the differences between the MQR06, 05 and 03 chargers. I'm confused though because the Sanyo website says the MQR06 is unique because it charges each cell individually? That's what I want I think but not what I've read before. Other threads seem to suggest the MQR06 is dual-channel so it charges in pairs?

Here's the link to Sanyo's website: http://www.eneloop.info/products/chargers.html

I was originally going to buy an Ansmann Energy 16 charger but it's big money. The main reason was I have 40 or so regular AA rechargeables (duracell or energizer 2500 I think) and they are not charging well in the 15 minute quick charger they came with.

The idea with the Ansmann is that it can repair (supposedly) or at least identify bad batteries. However for the price I could just replace most of these with eneloop batteries anyway. I was going to get a few eneloops for use with the Ansmann but if I can find the right Eneloop charger I'll just toss out the old rechargeables (some of which are not that old!!)

Please help - I want a charger for eneloops that charges each battery individually.


----------



## Mr Happy (May 22, 2010)

Be careful with Sanyo product identifiers.

The MQ*R*06 is not the same as the MQ*N*06, even though they look similar.

I think the MQR06 from your link would be fine if you can locate it.


----------



## mrichardson2 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah it seems difficult to find it. I was looking at the Lacross BC9009 charger because maybe it could recover/repair some of my older rechargeable batteries AND I could use any new eneloops I buy in it as well? Would this work okay? Seems like there are a lot of reports of the BC9009 melting?


----------



## mjrtoo (May 23, 2010)

I like the Titanium M-8800, it does charge individual AA or AAA cells, 8 slots and any combination of said cells.

I bought mine here, with my cells, best price I could find. Received them very quickly too.


----------



## mrichardson2 (May 23, 2010)

After doing more research I think I've narrowed my choices down to the MH-C9000 or the C800s. Charging 8 at once is nice I guess but I like the possibilities with the C9000. Seems like a lot of people here like the C9000 + Eneloop combination and that's where I'm heading. I suppose I can always add a C800s later if I need more charging at once.


----------



## Egsise (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.eneloop.info/products/chargers/sets-with-mqr06.html



> A very special feature is the individual charging, whereas each single cell gets charged on it´s own. The charging progress gets checked and ended for each single cell via Peak-Cut-Control. On top you have the possibility to choose between 3 charging tempos. 1-4 eneloops at normal speed need to get charged 220 minutes. Only 2 eneloops just need to get charged half of the time- 110 minutes. If you only want to charge one single eneloop, you can even do this with triple speed in only 75 minutes.


----------



## mrichardson2 (Jun 24, 2010)

UPDATE: I checked with Sanyo regarding the information on their website (and the quote above from Egsise). I was told that Sanyo does NOT offer an individual cell charging system to the US market, just in overseas areas. The reason they stated was lack of demand by US consumers for individual cell chargers and availability from Asia??? I thought this was a bit lame. I thought what I was really being told is that US consumers aren't smart enough to understand the difference and they make more money on us by selling us lesser models.

Anyways, I ended up getting the MAHA C9000 charger and I LOVE IT. I don't find it difficult to use at all. Some things I had read described the programming process as a little complex for most people but I don't find it too hard. I think it's great to have the option to control the charge and discharge rates if I want to. Or I can just pop the batteries in and walk away and it defaults to standard charging. I recharged and recovered a number of the older rechargeables I had. The only downside to this charger is it's size for travel but I like the fact that it's big because it seems to keep the batteries cooler because they are not scrunched up tight together.

My Eneloop batteries are doing awesome while on vacation (many hundreds of pictures before needed a recharge). Overall very pleased with the combo - hopefully this remains the case for years to come.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 24, 2010)

mrichardson2 said:


> The reason they stated was lack of demand by US consumers for individual cell chargers and availability from Asia??? I thought this was a bit lame. I thought what I was really being told is that US consumers aren't smart enough to understand the difference and they make more money on us by selling us lesser models.


I have a feeling this is basically true. I get the impression most of the American market buys battery chargers based on price, price and price. Just recently the only kind of battery charger I've seen on the shelves of regular shops is the really cheap kind that uses a low rate to charge cells in pairs. Battery chargers are just not exciting and consumers see them as a very utilitarian product to be treated as an expense rather than an investment. (In contrast to Japan where consumers are very technology conscious and all sorts of exciting products can find a market.)


----------



## cckw (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr Happy said:


> I have a feeling this is basically true. I get the impression most of the American market buys battery chargers based on price, price and price. Just recently the only kind of battery charger I've seen on the shelves of regular shops is the really cheap kind that uses a low rate to charge cells in pairs. Battery chargers are just not exciting and consumers see them as a very utilitarian product to be treated as an expense rather than an investment. (In contrast to Japan where consumers are very technology conscious and all sorts of exciting products can find a market.)




True dat


----------



## kxenl (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello! Here's user manual for MQR06:

http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...1-en-SANYO_LADEGERAET_INKL_4ER_ENELOOP_AA.pdf

very short version. More details in data sheet:

http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...1-en-SANYO_LADEGERAET_INKL_4ER_ENELOOP_AA.pdf

sold in EU for 30 euro with 4 eneloops Amazon UK , Akkudo.de ao.


----------



## mfm (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah, it's the japanese NC-TGR01 with a Euro plug converter attached... seems cheap, they should have gotten rid of the foldable plug.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 31, 2010)

I ordered this Sanyo MQR06 charger to my friend who wants a simple charger, did a small review of it.
http://egsise.hi.fi/kuvat/Chargers/Sanyo+MQR06+charger/


----------



## Power User (Mar 5, 2012)

Egsise said:


> http://www.eneloop.info/products/chargers/sets-with-mqr06.html



I have the MQR06 charger to charge one single eneloop cell recently but the charger failed to cut off even after passing 2 hours (120 minutes). To prevent overcharge I need to shut down the charger manually. According to the product description, charging one single eneloop should need 75 minutes only. I am confused because the description also states "1-4 eneloops at normal speed need to get charged in 20 minutes". Does it mean that one single eneloop can also be charged at normal speed of 220 minutes in some circumstances? Why does it say "1-4" but not "3-4"? Is the charging rate for single cell selectable by putting the cell at different slot?


----------



## entercpf (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the charger is working perfectly. You may need more time to understand it's workings. To charge a single eneloop within 75 minutes, you have to put it in slot 1 or slot 4 (quick charge slots). Other slots would charge more slowly. I


----------



## WDG (Mar 7, 2012)

mrichardson2 said:


> ...The reason they stated was lack of demand by US consumers for individual cell chargers and availability from Asia?...



To my thinking, this indicates charger companies in general doing a somewhat poor job of consumer education. If the consumer sees two chargers on the shelf, they're always going to pick the less expensive one, unless they can *quickly* determine what the benefit to them would be for choosing the more expensive one. In other words, why would spending a bit more now save me money and/or hassle over time? This can be done on the packaging, but is it?


----------



## Power User (Mar 7, 2012)

entercpf said:


> I think the charger is working perfectly. You may need more time to understand it's workings. To charge a single eneloop within 75 minutes, you have to put it in slot 1 or slot 4 (quick charge slots). Other slots would charge more slowly. I



Thank you so much.
But what will happen if I put 4xcells in all the 4 slots?
Will the cells at slot 1 and 4 get quick charge but the ones at slot 2 and 3 get slow charge?
Or will the charger smart enough to charge all 4xcells at slow charge altogether (220 minutes)?


----------



## ecrbattery (Mar 8, 2012)

WDG said:


> To my thinking, this indicates charger companies in general doing a somewhat poor job of consumer education. If the consumer sees two chargers on the shelf, they're always going to pick the less expensive one, unless they can quickly determine what the benefit to them would be for choosing the more expensive one. In other words, why would spending a bit more now save me money and/or hassle over time? This can be done on the packaging, but is it?


You also have to think from the company's perpective. When consumers save money, the company loses money. If you bundle an advanced charger that help an eneloop last 1500 cycles, the user would buy 1500 less batteries. This is good for the consumer and the environment but bad for the company's bottom line. So let give the consumers the cheapest charger (profit) that kill batteries faster so they will buy more batteries (more profit). Don't you just love capitalism 


Power User said:


> Thank you so much.But what will happen if I put 4xcells in all the 4 slots?Will the cells at slot 1 and 4 get quick charge but the ones at slot 2 and 3 get slow charge?Or will the charger smart enough to charge all 4xcells at slow charge altogether (220 minutes)?


Yes, the Sanyo MQR06 charger will switch to slow charge mode (220 minutes) when there are 3-4 batteries in the charger.


----------



## kyiori (Apr 17, 2012)

Can sanyo mqr06 charge two eneloop using slow mode? place it on slot 2 and 3?


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 26, 2013)

I have two of these chargers now - unbelievable bang for your buck... $30 and come with 4 Eneloop's 1900mAh - as a 4 pack of the 1900's cost $24 here in Aus...


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jun 12, 2014)

The MQR06 is now available in the USA under the Panasonic name. Panasonic BQ-CC17SBA. Do a Google search for it.


----------



## treek13 (Jun 12, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> The MQR06 is now available in the USA under the Panasonic name. Panasonic BQ-CC17SBA. Do a Google search for it.


These are not the same. 
The Panasonic charger has a 300mA charging current for AA batteries or 150mA charging current for AAA batteries for 1-4 cells.
The MQR06 can charge at different rates depending on number of cells & charging slots chosen with rates of 560, 1120 or 1680mA for AA cells and 280, 560 or 840mA for AAA cells.


----------

